# Hello



## Dragongirl (Nov 17, 2006)

Back after about 3 years.  Bet no one remembers me.  I probably don't remember you.  I remember Horacio, miss him dearly.


----------



## Dragongirl (Nov 17, 2006)

Maybe this will help.


----------



## Treebore (Nov 17, 2006)

Nope. Don't remember you. Welcome back anyways.


----------



## Treebore (Nov 17, 2006)

BTW, I was a member first in late 2001. Then my HD crashed, took a couple of months to get a new PC, and forgot my password and my e-mail account was new/different. My user name back then was probably Grimaryl Atyar, though. In fact, that is what my reviews here are under.


----------



## megamania (Nov 17, 2006)

I remember you.   If memory is correct you and H basically "created" the Hivemind.  Welcome back.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 17, 2006)

megamania said:
			
		

> I remember you.   If memory is correct you and H basically "created" the Hivemind.  Welcome back.




H ?


----------



## megamania (Nov 17, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> H ?




H for Horatio.  He lived I believe in Spain but traveled to France regularly.   He had the same personality that Merric Blackman has-  very positive and friendly.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 17, 2006)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> Back after about 3 years.  Bet no one remembers me.  I probably don't remember you.  I remember Horacio, miss him dearly.




I remember you!!   Welcome back, hope life has treated you well.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 17, 2006)

megamania said:
			
		

> H for Horatio.  He lived I believe in Spain but traveled to France regularly.   He had the same personality that Merric Blackman has-  very positive and friendly.




Blackman?  Oh, so that's what the B in MerricB stands for.


----------



## Thotas (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't know you from before Dragongirl, but I'll welcome you back anyway!


----------



## gamecat (Nov 17, 2006)

I vaguely remember your avatar...


----------



## Aurora (Nov 17, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## Gulla (Nov 17, 2006)

I rememeber you, but mostly because of the avatar.

Wewlcome back!

Håkon
longtime lurker


----------



## glass (Nov 17, 2006)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> Maybe this will help.



Doesn't help me remember you, but makes me kinda with that I did! 

Anyway, welcome back.


glass.


----------



## Rel (Nov 17, 2006)

This thread makes me feel old.

I remember you, Dragongirl.  Welcome back.

You should be aware however that they made me a mod, which is a sure sign that things have gone right to hell in a handbasket while you were gone.


----------



## BSF (Nov 17, 2006)

I remember you Dragongirl!  Welcome back, for what it is worth.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 17, 2006)

welcome back!


----------



## Aeson (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't know you but by the pic I wish I had. Might be a mistake putting it up. 

Welcome back BTW.


----------



## Darkness (Nov 17, 2006)

Welcome back.


----------



## DaveMage (Nov 17, 2006)

I remember that cool avatar well.

Welcome back!


----------



## Arravis (Nov 17, 2006)

I remember many things... you among them.
So, yep .


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (Nov 17, 2006)

*I remember*

Yup, welcome back. Believe it or not you were missed. There's a lot of posters from that era I wished still posted.


----------



## pogre (Nov 18, 2006)

I remember - welcome back.


----------



## elforcelf (Nov 18, 2006)

I remember,also. Welcome back!


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey, DJ, welcome back


----------



## Asmo (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh yes, I remember you, welcome back!

Asmo


----------



## Dragongirl (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone I appreciate it.



			
				megamania said:
			
		

> I remember you.   If memory is correct you and H basically "created" the Hivemind.  Welcome back.






			
				megamania said:
			
		

> H for Horatio.  He lived I believe in Spain but traveled to France regularly.   He had the same personality that Merric Blackman has-  very positive and friendly.




Horacio and I certainly helped create the Hivemine, amongst others.  Not sure if that is something to be proud of or . .  . hmmmm

Horacio was from Spain but lived in France.  He and I fell in love, but with the distances and such it just could not work.  After we "broke up" I disappeared from ENWorld.  Looks like he did too.



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> You should be aware however that they made me a mod, which is a sure sign that things have gone right to hell in a handbasket while you were gone.




Rel?  A Mod??   ::Nods head and smiles while slowly backing up::



			
				Son_of_Thunder said:
			
		

> Yup, welcome back. Believe it or not you were missed. There's a lot of posters from that era I wished still posted.




Surprised anyone would miss me.  Makes me feel good though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 19, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 19, 2006)

I don't know if we ever talked, but I definately remember your avatar


----------



## megamania (Nov 19, 2006)

Sorry if I over stepped myself.  Meant no harm.    Good to see you back again.


----------



## Dungannon (Nov 19, 2006)

Heh, I remember you DG, doubt if you remember me though.   Welcome back to ENWorld.  And if you're interested, Randomling's House is still kicking as well.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Nov 19, 2006)

Cool, you used to be Djetar Thenadia right?


----------



## Dragongirl (Nov 19, 2006)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> Cool, you used to be Djetar Thenadia right?




Um me?  Nope.



			
				Dungannon said:
			
		

> Heh, I remember you DG, doubt if you remember me though.   Welcome back to ENWorld.  And if you're interested, Randomling's House is still kicking as well.




I remember the name, and somehow ramdomling sounds familiar too.  Just cant place it.

Did we play an online D&D game together?   Maybe I am thinking of Raven.


----------



## Buttercup (Nov 19, 2006)

Welcome back.  Why don't you wander on over to www.circvsmaximvs.com and say hi!  I'm sure everyone will be very happy to see you!


----------



## Leopold (Nov 19, 2006)

who?


----------



## Dragongirl (Nov 19, 2006)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> Welcome back.  Why don't you wander on over to www.circvsmaximvs.com and say hi!  I'm sure everyone will be very happy to see you!





I remember you


----------



## Buttercup (Nov 19, 2006)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> I remember you




Do you?  How nice!  I remember you too.  Come on over to the Circvs!


----------



## Dragongirl (Nov 20, 2006)

For thiose of you who remember Horacio


----------



## Zander (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello, Dragongirl. FWIW I remember you. When you originally posted your portrait, a number of posters were surprised IIRC - I guess they figured you didn't look geeky enough to be a gamer.   I also recall that you didn't do your avatar yourself. Someone did it for you.



			
				Dragongirl said:
			
		

> ... and somehow ramdomling sounds familiar too.  Just cant place it.



I've met randomling in person. I think she worked as an actuary and had a quote about morbidity or mortality in her sig.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 20, 2006)

Zander said:
			
		

> I've met randomling in person. I think she worked as an actuary and had a quote about morbidity or mortality in her sig.




I don't think that was Randomling, that sounds like someone else.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, that's a surprise return. Welcome back, Dragongirl.


----------



## Mycanid (Nov 20, 2006)

Kinda interesting to see the "oldies" all chatting together (being a newbie myself).

The fungal side of enWorld also welcomes you back.


----------



## Dragongirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Kinda interesting to see the "oldies" all chatting together (being a newbie myself).
> 
> The fungal side of enWorld also welcomes you back.




Who you calling old!!!!!

:: ponders a nice mushroom soup::


----------



## Dragongirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Zander said:
			
		

> Hello, Dragongirl. FWIW I remember you. When you originally posted your portrait, a number of posters were surprised IIRC - I guess they figured you didn't look geeky enough to be a gamer.   I also recall that you didn't do your avatar yourself. Someone did it for you.




If I remember correctly it was Horacio that did it for me.  I might be wrong.


----------



## Greylock (Nov 27, 2006)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly it was Horacio that did it for me.  I might be wrong.




So, how is Horacio doing?


----------



## Dragongirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Greylock said:
			
		

> So, how is Horacio doing?




Last I heard, about a year and a half ago, pretty good.  He was working on the thesis for this engineering degree.  He was thinking about getting a job here in the States but after he and I kinda broke up that idea went up in smoke.  Think he was concidering a teaching job.  Wish i could get back in contact with him.  I miss him.


----------



## megamania (Nov 27, 2006)

weeeelll.... you still will always have us at EN World


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 27, 2006)

megamania said:
			
		

> weeeelll.... you still will always have us at EN World




We'll always be here for you.

Going to bed, later.


----------



## megamania (Nov 27, 2006)

but its early!


----------



## Goblyn (Nov 27, 2006)

megamania said:
			
		

> weeeelll.... you still will always have us at EN World




even us new ones who don't pipe up that often.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 27, 2006)

megamania said:
			
		

> but its early!



Only as early as you let it be. Or it could be later. Much, much later. Depends on the mood.


----------



## Simplicity (Nov 28, 2006)

I remember the Dragongirl photo fiasco...  Welcome back.
Not that I'm anybody.  I keep getting level drained by all the 
messageboard changes.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 28, 2006)

megamania said:
			
		

> but its early!




Actually, I ended up going to sleep like 30 minutes later than that.  Was just trying to make a funny.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome back! I remember you, I believe you stopped posting not long after I started coming around here regularly. So if I scared you off, sorry!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 28, 2006)

CL!! Haven't seen you in a while. What have you been up to?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 28, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> CL!! Haven't seen you in a while. What have you been up to?



Hey Fru! Not to sidetrack Dragongirl's thread, but I've been around, just not posting much. Most of my posting these days is on a couple other boards, not as much gaming related. But I'm getting back to posting here. I'll be around.


----------



## Dungannon (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey DG, how's your brother doing?  As I remember, when you disappeared he was living with you and recovering from some pretty serious medical stuff.


----------



## Mycanid (Nov 30, 2006)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> Who you calling old!!!!!
> 
> :: ponders a nice mushroom soup::




Hmm ... perhaps venerable would be more appropriate to say? Experienced?  :\  Someone with a developed state of "around the block'nitude"?

Well, whatever you are I hope you would be hungry. Ten foot tall purple mushrooms make quite a soup. I hope you like the clitocybe variety?

Strange ... many posters seem to be considering eating or nibbling on me of late. Hmm. Must be the winter season?


----------



## Ferret (Nov 30, 2006)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> Maybe this will help.





I remember you! And you look quite pretty in the photo....I haven't belonged here for three years have I?


----------



## Rel (Dec 1, 2006)

Ferret said:
			
		

> I remember you! And you look quite pretty in the photo....I haven't belonged here for three years have I?




Yes you have.  And we've watched you grow from a boy into a boy who is three years older.  It's a heartwarming story for the holidays!


----------



## megamania (Dec 2, 2006)

Rel said:
			
		

> Yes you have.  And we've watched you grow from a boy into a boy who is three years older.  It's a heartwarming story for the holidays!




Being brought to you on television by the Hallmark station.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 2, 2006)

megamania said:
			
		

> Being brought to you on television by the Hallmark station.



  

Although Hallmark Channel airs Walker, Texas Ranger. So good on them.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 2, 2006)

Ferret said:
			
		

> I haven't belonged here for three years have I?




Join Date: Apr 2002

4 1/2 actually.


----------



## GeorgeFields (Dec 2, 2006)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> Back after about 3 years.  Bet no one remembers me.  I probably don't remember you.  I remember Horacio, miss him dearly.




I don't remember you, but I haven't been around as long as you've been gone.

Welcome back!


----------



## qstor (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome back!
 Are you going to GenCon 2007? 

I'll have to try and get free during the ENnnies.

Mike


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome back.


----------



## Wystan (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome Back and may your stay be long and pleasant.


----------



## Ampolitor (Dec 13, 2006)

*Wb*

welcome back,


----------



## LcKedovan (Dec 13, 2006)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> Back after about 3 years.  Bet no one remembers me.  I probably don't remember you.  I remember Horacio, miss him dearly.




  How could I forget! Question is, do you remember me? 

Heya DG, I just popped back on ENWorld recently as well. I noticed about a year ago that Horacio had popped back on here but I wasn't able to get back in touch with him. Wish I had been able to. How have you been doing? What's new? Myself I moved back from Germany to Canada so now I am in North America again after 8 years. Good to see you back!

-Will


----------



## Ferret (Dec 13, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> Join Date: Apr 2002
> 
> 4 1/2 actually.





  <---that is all I have to say


----------



## BOZ (Dec 15, 2006)

i'm pushing 5 myself!  add in the previous boards' incarnation, and i'm more like 5 1/2 +!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i'm pushing 5 myself!  add in the previous boards' incarnation, and i'm more like 5 1/2 +!



Previous incarnation?!


----------



## BOZ (Dec 15, 2006)

yep, there was another set of enworld boards before this one was created in Jan 2002.  notice the large number of users who first signed up in that month - we were all refugees from the older boards.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> yep, there was another set of enworld boards before this one was created in Jan 2002.  notice the large number of users who first signed up in that month - we were all refugees from the older boards.



Huh. I had no idea.


----------



## LcKedovan (Dec 15, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> yep, there was another set of enworld boards before this one was created in Jan 2002.  notice the large number of users who first signed up in that month - we were all refugees from the older boards.




Yup, that was back during the Golden Years. The Internet Wars of 2001 forced us to flee to a new home. Oh how we looked; dishevelled with only our grimy D20 books in hand and barely clothes on our back, the old ENWorld when it was just Mr. Noah running the board was at an end......   

51/2 eh? frightening... Now I feel old!

-W.


----------



## Rel (Dec 15, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> yep, there was another set of enworld boards before this one was created in Jan 2002.  notice the large number of users who first signed up in that month - we were all refugees from the older boards.




I still shudder a bit when I think of the Interregnum.

I think I first joined sometime around March 2001.  I most certainly recall getting most of my news about the events of 9/11/01 from the ENW boards.

So I guess that means I'm coming up on 6 years in a few months.


----------



## randomling (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh my God, hi Dragongirl! How are you? I joined a few months before you and Horacio went away. I remember happy times in those very early and long-ago Hivemind threads, must be four years ago by now... Oct 2002, I think I joined.

Zander, it wasn't me you met, it was a lovely Australian girl called Morbidity who was (and as far as I know still is, though I haven't heard anything of her in ages) an actuary. I met her myself once, though I can't remember her real name!

Welcome back DG - great to see you again!


----------



## d20Dwarf (Dec 16, 2006)

Am I correct that you are recently divorced?


----------



## BOZ (Dec 16, 2006)

here Fruk, this will help.  go here:  http://www.enworld.org/memberlist.php?do=search

seach for members whose join date is after 2002-01-01 and before 2002-02-01.

notice that... (after a few quick caluculations...) 2037 members registered in Jan of 2002.  that's got to easily be the largest registration month for these boards, and that's no coincidence.    now you know!  and knowing is half the battle, g - i - joe!!


----------



## RithTheAwakener (Dec 16, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> now you know!  and knowing is half the battle, g - i - joe!!




PORK CHOP SANDWICHES!












i felt it had to be said


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 16, 2006)

RithTheAwakener said:
			
		

> PORK CHOP SANDWICHES!



Mmmmm, sounds good.


----------



## qstor (Dec 18, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mmmmm, sounds good.





Mmmm...maybe BBQ'd pulled pork 

Mike


----------



## BOZ (Dec 18, 2006)

now that's tasty!


----------

